# Hypo Mack Snow Leopard Geckos



## Ally

How do you make a good one?
Hypos are so bright - surely that would make for a rubbish Mack Snow, or do you just have to hunt for a pale Hypo? I'm guessing pale hypos wouldn't be common, as it kind of goes against why people have hypos?
Ta!


----------



## cjreptiles

Ally said:


> How do you make a good one?
> Hypos are so bright - surely that would make for a rubbish Mack Snow, or do you just have to hunt for a pale Hypo? I'm guessing pale hypos wouldn't be common, as it kind of goes against why people have hypos?
> Ta!



As you said, not all hypos are bright (they would be hypo tangerines anyway) but most are. Generally a first generation hypo x Mack snow isn't particularly attractive looking, but with selective breeding you can produce very nice hypo or super hypo Macks, either going for very pale, white ones as would normally be preferable for Mack snows or brighter, more tangerine-influenced inidividuals, as in JMG's cremesicles. But just because a Mack snow isn't pale, doesn't mean it is "rubbish" - some people prefer the more colourful ones (cremesicles are very nice) and they are the same genetically as very white Macks in that they are just as good at producing super snows. It's just the ones that aren't particularly colourful OR particulary pale that I don't find that attractive, which unfortunately is often what you get in the first generation.


----------



## Ally

Thanks for that!
(sorry - didn't mean they were 'rubbish' as such - personal preference as you said!)
I'm off to have a look at these Cremsicles - not heard of that one before!
Do you breed Hypo Snows? I guess with my limited space, it will be better for me to buy rather than breed something that needs a few generations of selection!


----------



## gazz

Ally said:


> How do you make a good one?
> Hypos are so bright - surely that would make for a rubbish Mack Snow, or do you just have to hunt for a pale Hypo? I'm guessing pale hypos wouldn't be common, as it kind of goes against why people have hypos?
> Ta!


First gen's are fairly dull but with breeding you can make them brighter by breeding the mack snow hypo to a SHTCT.Then breed the mack snow hypo offspring of the mack snow hypo X SHTCT once again to a nother SHTCT they will get brighter and brighter at each turn they are known at around this stage as cremesicle's.Personally i'd rather take avantage of the dullness and try to revert back to white as hypo's are more to do with spots than shade of color.imagion hypo's white with some spots. 

This is a TUG hypo snow a line bred strain snow from (The Urban Gecko) in USA.Personally this is where i think we should be going with mack snow hypo's.Nothing say's snow more than white.


----------



## Ally

Now that's what I'm talking about - that's gorgeous!
Although those cremsicles are amazing too - looking through the JMG site was a BAD idea...


----------



## cjreptiles

Ally said:


> Thanks for that!
> (sorry - didn't mean they were 'rubbish' as such - personal preference as you said!)
> I'm off to have a look at these Cremsicles - not heard of that one before!
> Do you breed Hypo Snows? I guess with my limited space, it will be better for me to buy rather than breed something that needs a few generations of selection!


Yeah I do breed hypo snows but I am going more the cremesicle route than the pure white route. I do like both a lot, however.


----------



## leopardgeckomad

im in the running of producing the whitest mack hypo there is


----------



## boywonder

lets see some pics then :lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad

i said im in the running of making it lol..i haventmade it yet..


----------



## Jon2ooo8

leopardgeckomad said:


> im in the running of producing the whitest mack hypo there is


if you could EVER get cremsicles like the one on this web-site, i would be first one to buy from you 
JMG Reptile - Cremesicles Breeding Project


----------



## leopardgeckomad

Jon2ooo8 said:


> if you could EVER get cremsicles like the one on this web-site, i would be first one to buy from you
> JMG Reptile - Cremesicles Breeding Project


well these past 3 weeks my reputation has plumitited, i should produce 1st generation cremesicles by next year


----------



## Ally

This is a seriously old thread that has been dug up!


----------



## JustJordan

Edit: never mind lol. 
Either way im getting the whitest macks this year


----------



## pigglywiggly

ooo u been shopping? spill the beans, lol


----------



## Captainmatt29

Dug up or not its been a reminder to us of all of the quality potential of breeding them


----------



## Ally

JustJordan said:


> Edit: never mind lol.
> Either way im getting the whitest macks this year





messengermatt said:


> Dug up or not its been a reminder to us of all of the quality potential of breeding them


Indeed! I'm still a fan of macks, although did eventually settle on the spottier varieties (gotta love the spots!)

I'd love to see photos of your adults that you're putting together for the decent hypo macks?


----------



## JustJordan

Ally said:


> Indeed! I'm still a fan of macks, although did eventually settle on the spottier varieties (gotta love the spots!)
> 
> I'd love to see photos of your adults that you're putting together for the decent hypo macks?


Im not doing hypo macks... just white ones..
the Male im using is from a Hypo x Mack pairing but he doesnt seem to be carrying the hypo gene... 
Yet some people have argued he and his normal clutchmate do have clustering of his spots giving evidence of the hypo gene coming through, which i cant see so highly doubt. 

Either way hes just a Mack as far as im concerned.

Im breeding this mack (bred by Jon2oo8 :2thumb










To a super Snow Pigglywiggly gave me...


----------



## dazlle

thats nice, I've got the whitest mack i've seen for next yeah.


----------



## nuttybabez

Jordan - that mack snow looks like a pastel. This is my pastel mack pair (and I know the female is a little underweight, pic was taken at end of breed season last year) -


----------



## JustJordan

pastel? i honestly have never heard of one..
The mack goes yellowish randomly then back to pearly white..
He always goes yellow when im about to show him off lol


----------



## Ally

I'll get some photos of my macks, they're my pride and joy! My male is actually awsome :flrt:


----------



## nuttybabez

Pastel macks are very pale and their spots are more of a grey/brown than black. I love mine, really nice and white.


----------



## pigglywiggly

think i need you to tell me what my few snows are, i have one thats paler, got hyperspotty one too.

just paired up my two pale macks :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez

Its ok, I am due a visit anyway. Will come leo poking asap, sort you out with morphs and sexes. lol well we can decide between us anyway! I will bring the bun buns with me.


----------



## pigglywiggly

cool, can we play sex the crestie too?


----------



## Ally

pigglywiggly said:


> cool, can we play sex the crestie too?


I'll have to sit that one out - I'm useless at that game!


----------



## pigglywiggly

my eyesight is getting worse, i need help sexing leos!


----------



## nuttybabez

Umm we can have a go but I'm not very good at sexing cresties - leos I can do but not cresties. We can guess though!


----------

